# Aquarium stand almost done



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm almost done with it, all I have to finish up are the doors. I even have the tank on top of it. It came out really nice.


----------



## ninjablackghostknife (Sep 16, 2012)

whoa :yourock: :guitarist: :-D


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you make that whole stand? Is it made of wood? What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## ChuckinMA (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice! I like how you did the front with open partial open access, even though you intend to add doors. Are the sides open or closed? Anything you'd do differently after you've finished it? I'm going to build one for a 55 soon and looking for tips.


----------



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

The sides are closed in. I love the stand, I'm very happy with how it turned out. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------

